# Threading Clutch for Myford S7



## necchiom (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello folks.
Based on  Graaham Meek project (Thanks Grey!) here is the threading clutch I've done for my Myford S7 lathe.

http://youtu.be/bymCnFI83M


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 6, 2014)

Great stuff- originally out of Martin Cleeve. Years ago, I tried to publish Cleeve's stuff as my friend Dr Bill Bennett did for George Thomas.

Ran into copyright issues along with - but it is an old story now. Glad Graham Meek has built and possibly improved on the original.

Norman


----------



## necchiom (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Norman and thanks for updating me on this. Do you have any pictures, drawings, etc. which show the mentioned original design?
Cheers.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Moshe

I had to destroy my Martin Cleeve stuff but there is much in Cleeve's Screwcutting in the Lathe which was in Workshop Practice series No3.

In addition, the book contains the Swing Tool Holder which Kenneth Hart( aka Cleeve) developed. Hemmingways Kits has a version and I have a early version somewhere.

I have some Cleeve which materialised with the death of my old compatriot Jim Early. It is not complete but someone sent me some of the bits. Maybe someone has all the Cleeve articles which arose from ME and also EIM.

If you are following some of the other stuff here, Cleeve made a fabricated face plate with tee slots.

Meantime, If I can help more

Norman

Post script


Maybe you should have a look at John Moran's GadgetBuilder.com which has a mod for the smaller lathe. Others might enjoy a feast of articles on small lathe accessories.

I have the Brooks Stent articles. Never made it but have a fabricated Stent instead


----------

